# frontline or k9 advantix 9?



## silverpup (Dec 2, 2010)

my vet advocates k9 adantix II but people i know use frontline? Also i think my dog scratches herself after the advantix like crazy and biting her little paws.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

My vet wants to sell me Frontline, but I always buy the K9 Advantix II for cheaper OTC. We don't have problems here with fleas or ticks so I can't really say if one works better or not, but I haven't had any problems thus far


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think there are some efficacy problems with Frontline; I'll try and dig up the article. If I recall correctly, Frontline was only 75-80% effective.

I use Advocate. I find Advantix makes my dog itch too.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I used Frontline for YEARS*

Probably 7 or 8 or so. It seemed to lose it's effectiveness in the last year or so so I switched to Advantix. So far I love it!

With Frontline a couple of my animals (Dogs & cats both) seem to loose their hair around the application site temporarily. I haven't noticed this with the Advantix.


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2012)

Frontline stopped working for me years ago. My husband worked as a vet tech at the time it stopped working and he mentioned something about them changing their formula to make it OTC.

We use Comfortis now, it's a pill rather than a topical.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I second the comfortis. I have great results with it. My mom used it alone and did no other fles treatments and had complete flea control. Also there has been an increased rate of cancer between the shoulder blades of pets.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

happybooker1 said:


> Probably 7 or 8 or so. It seemed to lose it's effectiveness in the last year or so so I switched to Advantix. So far I love it!
> .


I was also a long-time Frontline user, but found it lost its effectiveness against ticks and switched to K9 Advantix last summer. I use two different vets, one of whom now recommends Vectra 3D, the other Certifect. New treatments seem to be flooding the market, in part because the old ones may be ineffective or cause side effects, in part because it's a money maker, I'm guessing.

We live in the heart of tick country, so I feel compelled to use_ something_. I tried Vectra 3D awhile back, but Chagall seemed very uneasy after the initial application. He's had no ill effects from the Advantix, and it has been working. I may be mistaken, but I_ think_ now they're only marketing Advantix II, which has an added ingredient. I am now pondering what to do myself! I don't feel all that comfortable trying things that haven't been on the market for a while, and my experience with Vectra 3D reinforced that. (Though the vet did said I was the first pet owner who had an issue using it.)

I just applied the last of my current Advantix supply to Chagall, so I have a month to come up with a decision about what to use next. I'll be interested in hearing what others have to say.:ear:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Frontline almost never works anymore...I think the fleas and ticks have built an immunity to it. It never fails that when a dog comes in with fleas and mom insists she has him on prevention, she's using Frontline. K9 Advantix 2 is the one I usually recommend, although I need to take a look at all these new products coming out, just so I can be informed. The only thing about K9 Advantix 2 is that it cannot be used around cats.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

This is what was recommended to me by my holistic vet. Sentry Natural Defense Flea Tick Squeeze-On for Dogs


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

We use Frontline about 3 times annually and it works perfectly for us.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I know Frontline is very popular and many people use it without incident. However, my neighbor used it on her toy poodle several years ago and it actually burned her neck -- it was a black poodle and the chemical actually burned her hair and skin and she has a brown patch on her neck now. Although it does not happen often, dogs can have a bad reaction to this (such as my neighbor) -- my vet at the time (holistic) suggested the topical spray rather than Frontline, or similar, since it would not be absorbed into the dog's system in case there was a problem.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We use Frontline, and while I have never had any kind of reaction on any of our dogs, I am always careful to apply it when we will be home all day long with them so we can keep an eye on them in case it doesn't set well. We only use it about 6-7 months out of the year.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Nova said:


> Frontline stopped working for me years ago. My husband worked as a vet tech at the time it stopped working and he mentioned something about them changing their formula to make it OTC.
> 
> We use Comfortis now, it's a pill rather than a topical.


I found the topicals messy and it made the hair oily. We live in Houston, TX and the fleas here are very hard to get rid of and we spray the yard twice a month. The topicals just were not working. We switched to Comfortis and have finally had success in flea control. We still spray the yard twice a month but it helps with mosquitos as well.


----------

